# Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Verein erwägt Strafanzeige:
Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR?​*
Wir berichteten ja bereits über die MDR-Sendung "Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln" (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319358 ) ebenso wie über die Stellungnahmen und Reaktionen weiterblickender Landesverbände von Anglern (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631).

Ebenso darüber, dass der DAFV auch dieses Thema wieder verschlafen hat und auch diese Gelegenheit verstreichen lässt, wie die weiter blickenden Landesverbände der Angler auch den organisierten Angelfischern im DAFV bei zu springen.

*Ein Verein wehrt sich konkret*
Diese Sache geht nun in die nächste Runde, nachdem sich beim Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt ein Verein des Verbandes  gemeldet hatte, der mit dem MDR kooperiert hatte.

Und zwar handelt es sich um den Anglerverein Holzweißig 2011 e.V.

Allerdings fand diese Kooperation unter ganz anderen Voraussetzungen statt ("Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen" seitens der Redaktion vor dem Dreh triffts wohl am ehesten). 

Auf Grund dessen wird auch seitens des Vereines bestritten, dass vom Verein eine Freigabe des Filmmaterials vorliegen würde, es wird Schadensersatz verlangt, eine Strafanzeige behält sich der Verein vor.

Wir haben vom Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt die Erlaubnis, das Schreiben des Vereines bei uns auch im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen und bedanken uns recht herzlich dafür:
Landesverbandsseite:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/

Quelle Schreiben:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/images/pdf/aktuell/2016/Simank_Fim_Redaktion_20160902.pdf

Schreiben


> Anglerverein Holzweißig 2011 e.V.
> c/o Frank Wegert
> Hintere Dorfstr. 17
> 06808 Bitterfeld-Wolfen
> ...



Hier ganz frisch (09.09. 2016) und aktuell das Schreiben des Verbandes an den Rundfunkrat, zu finden auf der Seite des LAV-Sachsen Anhalt, wieder mit Erlaubnis zur wörtlichen Veröffentlichung bei uns..

Homepage:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/

Quelle:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/images/pdf/aktuell/2016/MDR_Rundfunkrat_20160809.pdf

Schreiben:


> Mitteldeutscher Rundfunk
> Rundfunkrat
> 04360 Leipzig
> Vorab per Mail: rundfunkrat@mdr.de
> ...




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## gründler (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Nix drohen mit Anzeige,einleiten und zwar sofort anders lernen die es nicht.

Dieses Jahrzehnte lange Gebücke und das Spiel mit der Angst muss endlich aufhören..sonst nimmt das kein gutes ende für Jäger und Angler.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Muss man vorher, den guten Ton wahren..

Davon ab:
Ich finde es schlicht klasse, was Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Niedersachsen als Verbände da machen zu dem Thema und finde es noch schöner, dass der Verein sich auch einbringt...

Gute Verbandsarbeit geht doch!!!

Danke!!!


----------



## gründler (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss man vorher, den guten Ton wahren..



Nach 35J. Bücken und Angst in eigenen Reihen etc.etc. gibt es keine guten Töne mehr.

Wie werden hingestellt wie die schlimmsten Tierquäler usw.und sollen weiterhin gute Töne bewahren?

Anzeige raus und gut,machen die Feinde genauso oder nehmen die Rücksicht auf uns.......


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Diese Anzeige, so schön es ist, dass es endlich einmal jemand schafft sich zu wehren, wird keinen Erfolg haben.
Hierbei wird die "Pressefreiheit" herhalten müssen!
Und die Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen ist doch üblich bei dem Genre des kritischen Journalismus, ja ist sogar Stilmittel.
Die Naivität des mitwirkenden Vereins ist natürlich zu bedauern, wird nur rechtlich nicht zu bewerten sein.

Jürgen


----------



## Victor Laszlo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Eine Strafanzeige halte ich nicht für ein probates Mittel.
Jegliche Gegendarstellung erreicht auch nicht die die Zuschauer, welche die Doku sahen. 
Vielleicht wäre es möglich auf die nächste Doku zum Thema Angeln, die ja auch vom MDR kommen könnte, Einfluss zu nehmen so das sie Realitätsnaher ist. Damit wäre uns mehr geholfen. Mit einer Strafanzeige drängt man die Verantwortlichen in die falsche Richtung. Und diese können schliesslich Doku´s machen und ausstrahlen, wir nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Schon alleine, wenn die merken, dass man sich wehrt, wird das bei zukünftigen "Dokus" berücksichtigt werden - entweder werden sie dann solche Dinge lassen vom MDR oder es cleverer anstellen ..

Alles besser als wie die Abnickverbände einfach immer alles hinnehmen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Anzeige, so schön es ist, dass es endlich einmal jemand schafft sich zu wehren, wird keinen Erfolg haben.
> Hierbei wird die "Pressefreiheit" herhalten müssen!
> Und die Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen ist doch üblich bei dem Genre des kritischen Journalismus, ja ist sogar Stilmittel.
> Die Naivität des mitwirkenden Vereins ist natürlich zu bedauern, wird nur rechtlich nicht zu bewerten sein.
> ...



Kommt ganz entscheidend darauf an, ob es dazu verbindliche Verträge mit dem Verein gibt, wie zb. Titel und Inhalte der auszustrahlenden Sendung (ggfs. auch genanntes Datum der Ausstrahlung), zu dessen Genauigkeiten der Verein vorher die Zustimmung gab, der Sender sich daran wie bekannt aber nicht gehalten hat.
In dem Fall wäre von "Pressefreiheit" keine Rede mehr.


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

http://www.mdr.de/mdr-rundfunkrat/aufgaben/beschwerden102.html


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Die Filmschaffenden:

Simank-Film GbR

http://www.simank-film.de/referenzen/produktionen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Da wird der LAV SA nach Auskunft seines Präsidenten Uwe Bülau tätig werden und sich auch beim Rundfunkrat beschweren.

Schreiben wäre in Arbeit..


----------



## Sharpo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



gründler schrieb:


> Nach 35J. Bücken und Angst in eigenen Reihen etc.etc. gibt es keine guten Töne mehr.
> 
> Wie werden hingestellt wie die schlimmsten Tierquäler usw.und sollen weiterhin gute Töne bewahren?
> 
> Anzeige raus und gut,machen die Feinde genauso oder nehmen die Rücksicht auf uns.......




Jepp, wer lügt und betrügt muss man nicht noch umschmeicheln.
Sofort Fakten schaffen, Klage einreichen und Rechnung für den Personalaufwand etc. schicken.

Dennoch, gute Aktion des Angelvereins. Endlich mal wer der sich traut.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Ich stelle mir gerade eine Doku zum Thema Angeln vor. Im Interview vor der Kamera ein Angler der in die Kamera erklärt das das in seinem BL gültige Fischereigesetz den Tod eines jeden fangfähigen Fisches fordert. Dabei zeigt er den gerade gefangenen Gründling. Zu Wort kommt dann Rechtsanwalt X, seines Zeichens Vorsitzender eines Anglervereins. Dieser erklärt dem geneigten Zuschauer wie einfach es ist die § 1 und 17 des TschG misszuverstehen und falsch auszulegen, Böswilligkeit und intellektuelle Unterversorgung mal vorrausgesetzt. 
Ach nein, gehe nie von Böswilligkeit aus wenn Dummheit als Erklärung genügt. Mag sich jeder selber ausdenken wie ein solcher Bericht weitergehen könnte.
Aber nocheinmal, für positive Berichterstattung braucht man willige Partner, aber keinen Fernsehsender mit dem man sich vor Gericht streitet.


----------



## Dachfeger (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird der LAV SA nach Auskunft seines Präsidenten Uwe Bülau tätig werden und sich auch beim Rundfunkrat beschweren.
> 
> Schreiben wäre in Arbeit..


Ich finde im Moment richtig gut das und wie sich "mein" LAV engagiert.
Hoffentlich mündet das zeitnah in eine Kündigung beim DAFV|rolleyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Tja ein Fernsehsender wird so was nicht einfach von sich aus tun, ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt, dass die PETA so schön in dem Beitrag zu Wort kommt, da kann der MDR ja direkt das "Bestechungsgeld" weiter reichen an den Verein!|rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Das mit dem  Bestechungsgeld von Petra ist natürlich Quatsch und eine wirre Verschwörungstheorie!
Das haben die gar nicht nötig, denn in den Rundfunkanstalten und Redaktionen sitzen genug schützerorientierte Menschen, für die diese Einstellung geradezu zum Lifestyle gehört.
Dieser wird natürlich transportiert, so das ausreichend Dummbatzen indoktriniert werden!

Jürgen


----------



## fischbär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

So schade wie es ist, das Vorgehen des Vereins ist lächerlich und führt zu gar nichts. Der MDR hat eine Doku übers Angeln gedreht, die haben mitgemacht und jetzt passt ihnen der Inhalt nicht. Tja, Pech gehabt. Natürlich muss sich der MDR von niemandem irgendwas freigeben lassen. Mitmachen reicht, danach ist man seinen Einfluss los. Nur verleumden etc. darf der MDR nicht, aber das wurde auch in keiner Weise getan.
Die Denkweise die hinter so einer albernen Forderung steht, lässt einen erschaudern. Hört sich an, als wäre die DDR noch lebendig. Wenn der MDR das nächste Mal eine Doku über Enkeltrickbetrüger sendet und die genehmigen hinterher das Material nicht, dann darf das auch nicht gesendet werden? Wenn sich Politiker nicht gefallen können sie hinterher die Ausstrahlung verhindern? Albern bis diktatorisch!
Ich kann von meinen Erfahrungen aus der Forschung berichten, wo genau solche Nummern immer wieder bezüglich Tierversuchen ablaufen. Das Fernsehteam tut schön nett und dann wird gnadenlos zusammengeschnitten und die Wissenschaftler als blutgierige Tierquäler dargestellt. Das einzige was dagegen hilft: protestieren, den Entscheidern beim MDR auf den Sack gehen, jede Mitarbeit in der Zukunft verweigern etc. Aber doch nicht so einen lächerlichen Mimimibrief schicken! Wer mit dem Teufel dinieren möchte, sollte einen langen Löffel mitbringen.
Immerhin gibt es beim MDR auch mit einem Mitglied der Angelszene Magdeburg einen anglerfreundlichen Redakteur.


----------



## fischbär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das mit dem  Bestechungsgeld von Petra ist natürlich Quatsch und eine wirre Verschwörungstheorie!
> Das haben die gar nicht nötig, denn in den Rundfunkanstalten und Redaktionen sitzen genug schützerorientierte Menschen, für die diese Einstellung geradezu zum Lifestyle gehört.
> Dieser wird natürlich transportiert, so das ausreichend Dummbatzen indoktriniert werden!
> 
> Jürgen



So sieht es aus! :m Immer schön im Biomarkt einkaufen und die Kinder mit dem SUV in die Schule fahren. Durchaus ein sehr bedeutender Unterschied zwischen typischen Journalisten und der "Normalbevölkerung" in welchem auch genau die Entstehung des Wortes "Lügenpresse" liegt. Da braucht es wirklich keine Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das mit dem  Bestechungsgeld von Petra ist natürlich Quatsch und eine wirre Verschwörungstheorie!
> Das haben die gar nicht nötig, denn in den Rundfunkanstalten und Redaktionen sitzen genug schützerorientierte Menschen, für die diese Einstellung geradezu zum Lifestyle gehört.
> Dieser wird natürlich transportiert, so das ausreichend Dummbatzen indoktriniert werden!
> 
> Jürgen


Genau da sehe ich auch das Problem.
Und deswegen ist es gut, wenn die sehen, dass nicht alles einfach geschluckt wird..


----------



## fischbär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Da hast Du 100% Recht. Aber doch nicht so! Das nimmt doch keiner Ernst. Die sollten lieber die Verantwortlichen im MDR identifizieren und dort Stress machen. Einfach nur protestieren, Erklärungen verlangen und darauf bestehen. Das müssen die nämlich machen, im Gegensatz zu Schadensersatzzahlungen. Damit wird der Verein eh unterliegen, sollte er so naiv sein und vor Gericht ziehen.
Und dann gibt es ja auch noch die Politik in Sachsen-Anhalt, die ebenfalls Druck auf den MDR ausüben kann. Da könnte man ebenfalls mal schauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Da ist ja der Verband dabei, dem Verein zu helfen und zu regeln :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird der LAV SA nach Auskunft seines Präsidenten Uwe Bülau tätig werden und sich auch beim Rundfunkrat beschweren.
> 
> Schreiben wäre in Arbeit..



Es gibt ja also durchaus aus Verbände (Stichwort "Sachsenachse" ;-))) , die etwas für ihre Mitglieder tun und nicht nur den DAFV und seine weiter und immer noch abnickenden Vasallenverbände, die ihren Zahlern noch in den Rücken fallen ..


----------



## Franky (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Ich kenne die vertragliche Situation zwischen der Produktionsfirma und dem Verein nicht, schon gar nicht zwischen Produktion und Sender.
Sollten die Jungs ein entsprechendes Dokument besitzen, wäre der (strafrechtlich relevante) Betrugsvorwurf durchaus juristisch umsetzbar. 
Erst danach kann m. E. zivilrechtlich auf dieser Basis ein Schadensersatzanspruch geltend gemacht werden. Ich fürchte, dass eine aussergerichtliche Einigung bei diesen Fällen schwierig ist.


----------



## Sharpo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Selbst mündl. Absprachen sind Verträge.
Davon ab:
Die Erfolgschancen einer Klage wird der Verein sicherlich mit einem Anwalt besprochen haben.

Einen ähnlichen Fall hatten wir doch mal mit dem NDR. 
Unerlaubte Verwendung von Bildmaterial, schnell war der Beitrag aus der Mediathek.


----------



## Dachfeger (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



fischbär schrieb:


> So schade wie es ist, das Vorgehen des Vereins ist lächerlich und führt zu gar nichts. Der MDR hat eine Doku übers Angeln gedreht, die haben mitgemacht und jetzt passt ihnen der Inhalt nicht. Tja, Pech gehabt. Natürlich muss sich der MDR von niemandem irgendwas freigeben lassen. Mitmachen reicht, danach ist man seinen Einfluss los. Nur verleumden etc. darf der MDR nicht, aber das wurde auch in keiner Weise getan.
> Die Denkweise die hinter so einer albernen Forderung steht, lässt einen erschaudern. Hört sich an, als wäre die DDR noch lebendig. Wenn der MDR das nächste Mal eine Doku über Enkeltrickbetrüger sendet und die genehmigen hinterher das Material nicht, dann darf das auch nicht gesendet werden? Wenn sich Politiker nicht gefallen können sie hinterher die Ausstrahlung verhindern? Albern bis diktatorisch!
> Ich kann von meinen Erfahrungen aus der Forschung berichten, wo genau solche Nummern immer wieder bezüglich Tierversuchen ablaufen. Das Fernsehteam tut schön nett und dann wird gnadenlos zusammengeschnitten und die Wissenschaftler als blutgierige Tierquäler dargestellt. Das einzige was dagegen hilft: protestieren, den Entscheidern beim MDR auf den Sack gehen, jede Mitarbeit in der Zukunft verweigern etc. Aber doch nicht so einen lächerlichen Mimimibrief schicken! Wer mit dem Teufel dinieren möchte, sollte einen langen Löffel mitbringen.
> Immerhin gibt es beim MDR auch mit einem Mitglied der Angelszene Magdeburg einen anglerfreundlichen Redakteur.


Finde ich gar nicht. Peta macht das doch genau so fast täglich. Polemik noch und nöcher. Wichtig ist allein die mediale Aufmerksamkeit die dadurch erzeugt wird und das Festsetzen ihrer Thesen und Forderungen in den Köpfen der normalen(nichtangelnden) Bevölkerung.
Natürlich hat das ganze keine Erfolgsaussichten, aber nun sind die Angler eben auch mal laut, polemisch und vielleicht auch medial wahrnehmbar.
Besser als einfach die Fre..e zu halten ist es allemal.
Den Bezug auf die DDR kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Der richtige Weg wäre, den Rundfunkrat anzuschreiben. Vielleicht vorher noch nachschauen wer da alles drin sitzt und wieder gewählt werden möchte und die eventuell noch direkt anschreiben.
Da klar zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man eine Rüge der MDR Redaktion fordert und die Zusammenarbeit mit der der Produktionsfirma bei solchen Themen  überdenkt.
Die Entschuldigung soll schriftlich erfolgen und zur weiteren Veröffentlichung durch den Verein und Verband erlaubt sein.
Mehr geht da nicht.
Aber den Runkfunkrat scheuen alle Redaktionen. Die haben Einfluss auf die Karriere bei den öffentlich rechtlichen.
So eine Beratung gehört von den Verbänden mit dem Verein abgestimmt, ehe ein Brief wie dieser losgeschickt wird.
Auch wenn die Verbände hier mitziehen, das sollte halt qualifiziert geschehen. Einfach mal von den Beiträgen eine Stunde Rechtsanwalt bezahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Da ist ja der Verband dabei, dem Verein zu helfen und das zu regeln :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird der LAV SA nach Auskunft seines Präsidenten Uwe Bülau tätig werden und sich auch beim Rundfunkrat beschweren.
> 
> Schreiben wäre in Arbeit..


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Der Brief ist nett!

Schließe mich aber auch der Meinung an, dass die sich da mit dem Popo draufsetzen.

Da muss man schon den Hebel richtig ansetzen. Insbesondere der Verband sollte da deutlichst an oberen Stellen vorsprechen.
Man hat es hier immerhin mit einer Vereins- und Verbandsstruktur zu tun und nicht mit wehrlosen Opfern!

Auch diese nette Produktionsfirma muss dies spüren. 
Arlinghaus war ja auch "begeistert". 
Da ist es fraglich, ob diese Firma nochmal Aufträge bekommt bzw mit dieser eine Zusammenarbeit stattfindet.

Die Hand die einen füttert, beißt man nicht!

So ein Jagdverband ist sicherlich auch ein richtiger Informant für solche Vorgehensweisen.
Immerhin wollen die Herren ja Naturdokus machen.
Sowas spricht sich dann eben rum und da wird das Durchführen und Betreiben eines solchen selbständigen Geschäftsmodells schon schwieriger!

Ach, die Firma kann man ruhig öfter mal erwähnen, dass gibt dann Funde in den Suchmaschine, dann kann man das hier mal nachlesen! Da I.net vergisst ja nicht und die Macht des I-net offenbar unterschätzt!

So, wie hießen die gleich!

Simank-Film GBR oder Simank-Filmproduktion!

Unsere Zeitung vor Ort hatte mit Petra auch schon einmal so eine herrlich übers Ziel hinausschießende Berichterstattung.
Da haben eben mehrere mal öffentlichen Druck gemacht und die frei dazu erfundenen Details offengelegt. Seit dem ist diese Zeitung deutlich vorsichtiger geworden!


----------



## Ladi74 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Vielleicht sollte man noch den Jan Korte mit ins Boot holen.
Der ist ja bekanntlich Angler und MdB. Schon wirds ein Politikum....
Holzweissig ist ja quasi ein Vorort von Bitterfeld.

Ansonsten, wenns nicht die Angler sind, ist es wer anders. Stichwort "Schweinehochhaus" Masdorf.

PETrA und Co. sollen Flechten essen, die sind ein Mittelding und können sich nicht wehren. Pflanzen haben auch Gefühle.|supergri|

Ist schon schön, dass unser Verband hinter uns steht und es nicht so abgeht, wie in den "Südländern".
VG aus Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Die werden sich schon über irgendwelche AGB abgesichert haben... Da sehe ich Null Chancen. Sich zu wehren finde ich gut, aber so? Ich hoffe, der Verband macht das besser!

Ich hätte dort eher ein Gespräch gesucht und versucht eine anglerfreundliche Reportage zu erwirken. Das hat sich mit dem Schreiben allerdings erledigt. Ich bezweifel, dass es eine Antwort des MDR gibt.

Wie hieß die Produktionsfirma noch? SIMANK Filmproduktion? Ich kann mir das nicht merken. Deshalb habe ich www.simank-film.de direkt unter meinen Favoriten abgespeichert....


----------



## Jose (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

anzeige? ist doch gaga.
mag sein, dass mir ein "strafrechtlicher punkt" entgangen ist, 
aber die freiheit der presse ist mir wichtiger als denen die richtigkeit ihrer meldungen.

anzeige, so'n quatsch!
versandet eher als petras weil "maikäfer zu intensiv beobachtet wurde"...


wo zum teufel ist eigentlich die strafanzeige gegen petra wegen verunglimpflung/beleidigung "...mörder..."?
wo sind eigentlich die behörden, die denen ihre anzeigenwut mal die grenze als mißbräuchliches querulantentum aufzeigen?

gäbe es einen deutschen angler verband, dann liefe das schon längst.
gibt zwar solche, die so firmieren, UND KASSIEREN!, aber die sitzen eben unangefochten der anglerschaft vor, weil, sorry jetzt aber unvermeidbar, 
weil deutsche angler in der mehrheit zu blöde, zu faul, zu feige, zu dumm sind, um ihren vereinchen, vereinen, verbänden und dem dachschadenverband der frau doktor den marsch zu blasen.


angler an sich und für sich und an und für sich sind genauso grenzdebil wie "der normale bürger"...


----------



## fischbär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

"Angler sind Mörder"  ist nicht justiziabel!


----------



## Jose (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

hah, lehr mich: "soldaten sind mörder" schon.


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie hieß die Produktionsfirma noch?



Ja, ich meine Simank-Film GBR, oder?


----------



## fischbär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Jose schrieb:


> hah, lehr mich: "soldaten sind mörder" schon.


eben nicht. genauso wie Soldaten sind angler erstmal nicht definiert. Würde Petra behaupten die Angler des Vereins XY sind Mörder, dann wäre es beleidigend.


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Hallo Zusammen,

zunächst einmal finde ich es gut, dass sich auf Seiten einiger LV's endlich was tut und auch der Verein Schritte gegen die Prod.firma Simank-Film GBR einleiten möchte.

Als Medienschaffender habe ich u.a. über 10 Jahre für das Öffentlich-Rechtliche gearbeitet. Und leider muss ich sagen, dass die Chancen auf Erfolg auf Seiten des Vereins verschwindend gering sind. Der Verein und die Protagonisten haben einen Vertrag und eine Abtretungserklärung unterschrieben. D.h. ich gebe als Protagonist meine ganzen Rechte ab. Ohne so eine Erklärung geht heutzutage keine Prod.firma in die Produktion da der Sender dies auch als Absicherung verlangt.
Hier mal ein Link zu einer einfachen Rechteabtretung. Die vom ÖR sind noch ausführlicher und mehrere, teilw. 4 Seiten lang. 

Es ist sehr schade, dass der Beitrag recht einseitig und Contra Angeln dargestellt wurde, aber so ist das Business nunmal, denn auch beim ÖR hat der Quotendruck Einzug gehalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Abgesehen davon, dass die Reportage (mit Ausnahme des PETA-Sektierers und der hat sich quasi selbt disqualifiziert) unterm Strich positiv für die Angelfischerei war, wie naiv kann ein Verein bzw. dessen Verter denn im Umgang mit Medien sein ? 
Was haben die denn erwartet? Einen Werbefilm für das angeln ?

Herausgekommen ist eine ausgewogene Doku, die selbstverständlich auch die Schattenseiten zeigt. Täte sie das nicht, wäre es schlechte Medienarbeit.

Was werfen wir dem MDR denn vor ? Dass er den Mist zeigt, den wir selbst produzieren? Anstatt auf den Sender und die Macher einzuschlagen, sollten wir uns an der eigenen Nase fassen und unsere Mißstände abstellen. Dann gäbe es auch weniger berechtigte Kritik.

Und anstatt jetzt einen zum scheitern verurteilten Feldzug zu veranstalten, sollte man sich lieber mal fragen, wie denn wohl deren nächste Bericht übers angeln ausfallen wird.

Davon ab, bin ich voll und ganz bei Jose:




Jose schrieb:


> anzeige? ist doch gaga.
> mag sein, dass mir ein "strafrechtlicher punkt" entgangen ist,
> aber die freiheit der presse ist mir wichtiger als denen die richtigkeit ihrer meldungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Nach wie vor nach meiner Meinung:
Gut, dass der Verein sich wehrt, gut dass der Verband mit einsteigt..

Ist bei anglerfeindlichen Medien wie bei den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei:
Das muss öffentlich werden, was die treiben und wie (arbeiten wir alle hier dran, danke), damit möglichst viele über solche Praktiken informiert sind und entsprechend reagieren können, sollten sie selber mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, vom MDR oder einer Produktionsfirma wie der Simanek-Film GbR gefragt werden, ob sie da mitmachen wollen bei einer "Doku"..

Unabhängig ob im Einzelfall konkret was rauskommt, ist es schon erfrischend, wenn Vereine und Verbände sich mal nicht alles gefallen lassen!!


----------



## Franky (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

"Pressefreiheit" zu gebrauchen, um Misstände aufzudecken ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Sie aber zu "missbrauchen", um dadurch einen Verein/seine Mitglieder augenscheinlich zu diskreditieren, geht m. E. zu weit! Die Grenzen sind dabei sicherlich extrem schwierig zu ziehen, insbesondere in diesem Fall, da keine Einzelheiten (Absprachen, Verträge, Vergütung etc.pp.) bekannt.


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Auf so eine Freizeichnung wird man sich aber nur berufen können, wenn man sich selbst redlich verhält. Täuscht man dort etwas vor, bezieht sich die Freizeichnung dann eigentlich auf einen anderen Sachverhalt. Somit könnte die Freizeichnung verwirkt sein.

Und wenn diese Produktionsfirma sich noch schriftlich an den Verein gewandt haben soll,  darin möglicherweise ihr vorgeschobenes Vorhaben beschrieb und dann tatsächlich was anderes daraus machte........tja, da könnte es dann aber schon bannig eng werden!


Das wird zu dem in der Abwägung immer ein Fall der Verhältnismäßigkeit sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Franky schrieb:


> Sie aber zu "missbrauchen", um dadurch einen Verein/seine Mitglieder augenscheinlich zu diskreditieren, geht m. E. zu weit!



Mir ist keine diskreditierung des Vereins aufgefallen. Was war denn da "diskreditierend"?


----------



## buttweisser (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Wenn man die Firma Simank-Film GbR, Simank-Filmproduktion bzw. Simank-Film.de googelt, findet man die Simank-Film GbR in Verbindung mit Anglerboard bereits auf Seite 2.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Hier ganz frisch und aktuell das Schreiben des Verbandes an den Rundfunkrat, zu finden auf der Seite des LAV-Sachsen Anhalt, wieder mit Erlaubnis zur wörtlichen Veröffentlichung bei uns..

Homepage:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/

Quelle:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/images/pdf/aktuell/2016/MDR_Rundfunkrat_20160809.pdf

Schreiben:


> Mitteldeutscher Rundfunk
> Rundfunkrat
> 04360 Leipzig
> Vorab per Mail: rundfunkrat@mdr.de
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir ist keine diskreditierung des Vereins aufgefallen. Was war denn da "diskreditierend"?



Keine Antwort ? Dachte ich mir schon.

Nach wie vor setzen hier Verein und Verband an der falschen Stelle den Hebel an. 

Das Thomas hier mit Schnappreflex draufdrischt, ist nicht anders zu erwarten.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob die Aussage in der Doku, dass Angler aus allen Gesellschaftsschichten stammen, pauschal richtig ist. Denn wir haben durchaus Schichten in unserer Gesellschaft die in der Lage sind, eine solche Sendung kognitiv korrekt zu verarbeiten. Wo aber sind die ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Bin da ja mit vielen - von Arlinghaus über die guten Verbände, siehe Veröffentlichungen und Stellungnahmen - mal der gleichen Meinung...

Da kann ich gut mit um, wenn Ralle mal mit mir schmollt ;-)))


PS:
Wenn mitmachende Vereine, Angler und Wissenschaftler alle übereinstimmend sagen, sie wären von dem Filmteam "beschissen" worden bzw. alles wäre unter falschen Abmachungen gelaufen, kann man das natürlich ignorieren..

Man muss es aber nicht..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin da ja mit vielen - von Arlinghaus über die guten Verbände, siehe Veröffentlichungen und Stellungnahmen - mal der gleichen Meinung...
> 
> Da kann ich gut mit um, wenn Ralle mal mit mir schmollt ;-)))
> 
> ...



Ich schmoll doch nicht.:q

Ich denke jedoch dass es hier bei den "Teilnehmern" vielmehr um die Enttäuschung überzogener Erwartungen geht. Ich glaube man hat hier einen Werbefilm pro Angeln erwartet, herausgekommen ist eine objektive Doku. Genau der Auftrag eines solchen Formates. 

Die "Fehler" die z.T. angeprangert werden, merken doch nur wir Angler. Der Öffentlichkeit wird ein zwar etwas kritisches, aber durchaus positives Image vermittelt.


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

sorry Ralle, aber Objektiv war an der Sendung nun auch nicht unbedingt all zu viel.
 Begann mit der Bezeichnung/ Einordnung Pet als Naturschutzbund -
 und endete in den angeblich von Anglern leergefischten Gewässern , dazwischen der angebliche Konflikt mit den Fischern.

 Wenn ich unterstelle, das die Gemengelage in Bezug aufs Angeln dargestellt werden sollte ( sollte das?), dann setzt das saubere Recherche und objektive Darstellung voraus, und dann von mir aus alle unsere Zipperlein als Angler,

 Nur das war schlecht recherchiert und letztlich tendenziell in der Aussage ( gewollt?)
 Ich meckere wie immer:m|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Ich muss die Sendung anscheinend doch noch gucken |rolleyes

Kann somit über aktuelle Inhalte nicht mitreden, aber:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn mitmachende Vereine, Angler und Wissenschaftler alle übereinstimmend sagen, sie wären von dem Filmteam "beschissen" worden bzw. alles wäre unter falschen Abmachungen gelaufen, ...


Mich wundert, dass so etwas noch jemanden wundert.

Es gibt doch zig(!) Erfahrungen mit Filmteams,
von jüngst der 'Doku' über Zwillbrock  & Co. (was uns den schönen Begriff Trophäenangeln eingebracht hat, der sich seitdem manifestiert hat)
bis zum legendären Monitor-Beitrag (der das Ende des Wettfischens einläutete).
Sind die doofen Anglers denn so was von nicht lernfähig?!

Und:
DAS wäre eine Aufgabe eines fähigen Bundesverbandes, der was von PR versteht: Dokumentationen produzieren zu lassen, die das Angeln positiv besetzen!

Dass der DAFV so was nicht macht, ist wiederum sehr positiv. 
Was da raus kommen würde, wäre wohl eine größere Katastrophe als die beiden zuvor genannten Beispiele zusammen genommen...


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Ähm, war das vom Verband jetzt alles zu dem Thema?

Der erste Teil mit der Darstellung der Angler in ihrem Einsatz für die Gemeinschaft ist "toll"!#6
Sowas wünscht man sich als Stellungnahmen gegenüber den Petraaktionen öfter!

Dann werden aber nur noch Erwartungen geäußert! Ist eigentlich auch okay, eine Beschwerde ist das Schreiben aber nicht.

Zu dem hätte man doch aber weiter ausführen können, dass es zwischen Angler und Fischern den dargestellten Konflikt so gar nicht gibt, das Angler nicht einfach besetzten, sondern dies durch ausgebildete Personen in Abstimmung mit den Behörden erfolgt, nicht das Ziel ist nur Großfische herbeizuhegen, sondern einen gesunden Bestand durch die Alterspyramide, der Angelschein und die Prüfung nicht mal eben so abgelegt wird etc!

Zu dem hätte bei einem öffentlichen Schreiben noch einmal jemand Korrektur lesen sollen. 

Ansonsten: Klasse, dass man als Verband sich zumindestens erklärt und nicht stillschweigt.#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Zu dem hätte man doch aber weiter ausführen können, dass es zwischen Angler und Fischern den dargestellten Konflikt so gar nicht gibt, das Angler nicht einfach besetzten, sondern dies durch ausgebildete Personen in Abstimmung mit den Behörden erfolgt, nicht das Ziel ist nur Großfische herbeizuhegen, sondern einen gesunden Bestand durch die Alterspyramide, der Angelschein und die Prüfung nicht mal eben so abgelegt wird etc!



In einem (erwarteten) Werbefilmchen hätte man diese überwiegend falsche Aussage durchaus bringen können.

Bei wieviel Vereinen ist der Gewässerwart "ausgebildet"? Wieviele Vereine besetzen nach den Richtlinien der Hege und nicht nach dem Wunsch der Mitglieder ? Woher kommen die vielen Großkarpfen, die seit den 80er Jahren regelmäßig bundesweit gefangen werden? Und wer glaubt, dass Besatz immer nach den Vorgaben der Behörden eingebracht wird, der glaubt auch dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet.
Müssen wir uns wirklich darüber streiten, ob auf den Quittungen der Fischzüchter immer die (von den Behörden) vorgegebenen Arten stehen, obwohl in Wirklichkeit Forellen und Karpfen gekauft und besetzt wurden?
Wie verhält sich der Aufbau der Alterspyramide mit der C&R Bewegung und den teils heftigen Angriffen auf diejenigen, die einen großen Fisch entnehmen. 
Beangeln Carp-Hantas die Alterspyramide?

Und über die Fischerprüfung müssen und sollten wir hier überhaupt nicht diskutieren. Die ist eine Farce, sowohl was den Sinn angeht, als auch bezüglich der Inhalte und der dabei vermittelten Kenntnisse und den "enormen Schwierigkeitgrad" der zum bestehen dieser ominösen Prüfung überwunden werden muss. 

Leute, mit geht es nicht darum, die Angler zu verteufeln. Mir geht es darum dass wir alle nach kurzem Nachdenken zu dem Schluss kommen müssten, dass viele der wenigen geäußerten Kritikpunkte den Tatsachen entsprechen.
Was hier grade passiert, erinnert mich stark an die berühmten "getroffenen Hunde".

Die öffentlichen Reaktionen des betroffenen Vereins und der Verbände ist an taktischer Dummheit kaum zu überbieten und wird uns insgesamt nur zum Nachteil gereichen.
Wäre ich zuständiger Redakteur beim MDR und mir wurde so ungerecht an den Karren gepi$$t, gäbe es spätestens im nächsten Jahr eine erneute Doku, bei der die hier gemachten Vorwürfe sauber recherchiert und objektiv wie belegbar dargestellt werden. 
Was mag wohl dabei herauskommen?

Man darf auch getrost fragen, wie dieser Verein seine Empörung über die "arbeit" des Bundesverbandes geäußert hat. Aber Nein, da hört man nix, wie von den meisten vereinen überhaupt.

Da wäre der richtige Ansatzpunkt, denn die sind der wahre Totengräber der Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Es geht nicht um Kritikpunkte, es geht darum dass Filmemacher und Sender unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen den Angelverein (auch Arlinghaus) erst zur Kooperation gebracht haben, was klar die Intention zeigt.

Man kann auch ehrlich um Kooperation fragen, wenn mans ehrlich meint mit Anglern..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die öffentlichen Reaktionen des betroffenen Vereins und der Verbände ist an taktischer Dummheit kaum zu überbieten und wird uns insgesamt nur zum Nachteil gereichen.
> Wäre ich zuständiger Redakteur beim MDR und mir wurde so ungerecht an den Karren gepi$$t, gäbe es spätestens im nächsten Jahr eine erneute Doku, bei der die hier gemachten Vorwürfe sauber recherchiert und objektiv wie belegbar dargestellt werden.
> Was mag wohl dabei herauskommen?



Ob das jetzt taktisch dumm war, sei mal dahingestellt. Wird sich eh erst später zeigen.
Jedenfalls hat man darauf reagiert, es nicht einfach hingenommen und den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt, wie es die Obrigen vorleben.
Es geht gar nicht über unsaubere Recherche und Kritiken, sondern das die kooperative Hilfe von diesem Verein schamlos missbraucht wurde, um uns angelnde Bevölkerung in ein Licht zu drücken, daß wir definitv nicht behelligen und auch nicht wollen.
Wäre dies von Anfang an klar gewesen, hätte der MDR niemals dessen Zustimmung erhalten.

und genau darum geht es und nichts anderes.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es geht gar nicht über unsaubere Recherche und Kritiken, sondern das die kooperative Hilfe von diesem Verein schamlos missbraucht wurde, um uns angelnde Bevölkerung in ein Licht zu drücken, daß wir definitv nicht behelligen und auch nicht wollen.
> Wäre dies von Anfang an klar gewesen, hätte der MDR niemals dessen Zustimmung erhalten.
> 
> und genau darum geht es und nichts anderes.



Sag ich ja. Man hat ein Werbefilmchen pro angeln erwartet, statt eine objektive Doku.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Richtig Ralle, weil das die Produktionsfirma und der MDR vorgetäuscht hatten, unter dieser Prämisse wurde kooperiert..

Und gegen genau diese Vortäuschung wehren sich Verein und Verband, vor allem weil auch faktisch so vieles falsch dabei war (siehe Stellungnahmen Sachsen , Aussage Arlinghaus zum Film etc.)..

Es wurde schlicht von Produktionsfirma und Sender Akteure unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen zum mitmachen animiert und nachher noch dazu dann faktisch falsch und tendenziös im Film berichtet hat....

Gut, dass Verein und Verband Flagge zeigen - unabhängig davon, ob da was Konkretes rauskommt..


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. September 2016)

Die Diskussion läuft wieder einaml typisch für ein INetforum.Alle diskutieren mit, aber wer ist wirklich sachkundig? Persönliche Empörung ja. Das Gefühl, da muss etwas getan werden, ja.
Aber keiner will wirklich wissen was getan werden kann und was Sinn macht.
Unter anderem aus diesem Grund sind Angler leichte Beute.
Wir beim WAV lassen solche Dinge, sofern sie uns betreffen, von einer renommierten Anwaltskanzlei prüfen und entscheiden dann was gemacht wird. Das kostet natürlich Geld und sollte eigentlich von den Verbänden unterstützt werden. Aber das würde dann ja den Verband Geld kosten. Wir sparen inzwischen das Geld für den Verband und geben es lieber der Anwaltskanzlei.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wurde schlicht von Produktionsfirma und Sender Akteure unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen zum mitmachen animiert und nachher noch dazu dann faktisch falsch und tendenziös im Film berichtet hat....



Quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt regt euch doch nicht auf, so funktioniert Medien/Pressearbeit eben.
Die Hälfte aller Informationen die wir bekommen ist falsch und das auch bei relativ seriösen Zeitungen/Magazinen Dokumentationen etc. .
Wenn man z.B. seine, durchaus seriöse, Tageszeitung liest und es ist ein Artikel über eine Angelegenheit abgedruckt, bei der man selbst dabei war - Mann oh Mann, da rollen sich einem manchmal die Zehennägel hoch.
Ähnlich ist es auch bei Artikeln/Sendungen über deren Inhalt man selbst einen hohen Sachverstand hat. Was da oft verzapft wird ist geradezu hanebüchen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt regt euch doch nicht auf, so funktioniert Medien/Pressearbeit eben.
> Wenn man z.B. seine, durchaus seriöse, Tageszeitung liest und es ist ein Artikel über eine Angelegenheit abgedruckt, bei der man selbst dabei war - Mann oh Mann, da rollen sich einem manchmal die Zehennägel hoch.
> ...



Hallo Lajos,

genauso sieht´s aus.
Aber ist ja auch klar:
Wes`Brot ich ess, des`Lied ich sing.
Die meisten Leute wollen halt Spaß haben, anstatt objektiv aufgeklärt zu werden. Blos nicht das Hirn anstrengen, sondern einfach bespassen lassen#y.


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Okay, die können Spaß haben, aber ich bin als Angler nicht das Opfer!


----------



## Jose (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Diskussion läuft wieder einaml typisch für ein INetforum.Alle diskutieren mit, aber wer ist wirklich sachkundig? Persönliche Empörung ja. Das Gefühl, da muss etwas getan werden, ja.
> Aber keiner will wirklich wissen was getan werden kann und was Sinn macht.
> Unter anderem aus diesem Grund sind Angler leichte Beute.
> *Wir beim WAV..*.




was willst du uns mal sagen? dass "Ihr" beim WAV... "besonnen und überlegt die welt rettet?" während hier, im AB, immerhin nicht irgendein INetforum, "wieder einaml typisch" emotional 'geblubbert' wird?


frag mich wirklich, was du mal sagen wolltest


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Naja,
anstatt unbeweisbar  den Fimemacher zu verklagen ohne Aussicht auf irgendeinen Erfolg wäre es besser, sich mit einem Anwalt in Vebindung zu setzen und an den Rundfunkrat zu schreiben.

Und wir retten nicht die Welt. Uns reicht es wenn wir uns retten.


----------



## angler1996 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

wer zur Hölle ist WAV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> wäre es besser, sich mit einem Anwalt in Vebindung zu setzen und an den Rundfunkrat zu schreiben.


ääääh, dann hast Du nicht (richtig) gelesen, genau das haben die gemacht ;-))


----------



## smithie (11. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

Die Frage ist immer, warum stellt die Presse etwas so dar, wie es ausgestrahlt wird.

Bestes Beispiel: eine Doku gestern auf ARTE über Irland.
Eine Irin wird gezeigt, die dort einen Teich "bewirtschaftet" und ihrer großen Leidenschaft, dem Fliegenfischen nachgeht.

Um die Fischer, die zu ihr zum Angeln kommen und dafür bezahlen, zufrieden zu stellen, wird 1x in 14 Tage mit Regenbogenforellen besetzt (also p&t). 
Der Abschluss des Beitrags ist, wie man sieht, dass ein Tank ReFos in den See entlassen wird, die Irin direkt danach wieder in ihr Boot steigt und "nun wieder ihrer Passion mit mehr Fangaussicht nachgehen kann".

Man stelle sich nun vor, das wäre in Deutschland so passiert.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*

wird wohl auch nicht mehr als eine kleine meldung im feuilleton dabei rum kommen - siehe "rabauken-jäger"

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...n-jaeger-prozess-freigesprochen-14427531.html


----------



## martinrux73 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Verein erwägt Strafanzeige: Wie anglerfeindlich und schützergeprägt ist der MDR??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich muss die Sendung anscheinend doch noch gucken |rolleyes
> 
> Kann somit über aktuelle Inhalte nicht mitreden, aber:
> 
> ...





Deep Down schrieb:


> Ähm, war das vom Verband jetzt alles zu dem Thema?
> 
> Der erste Teil mit der Darstellung der Angler in ihrem Einsatz für die Gemeinschaft ist "toll"!#6
> Sowas wünscht man sich als Stellungnahmen gegenüber den Petraaktionen öfter!
> ...




Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------

